# Working Visa - Police Good Conduct Certificate



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

Good afternoon

I currently accepted a job offer in Dubai and engaged in the process of obtaining my working visa. One of the requirements I have been asked is the Police Good Conduct Certificate which, as it seems, started being required as of this month.

I currently live in Europe and have a been convicted for DUI circa 3 years ago (although my sentence only expired almost 2 years ago).
I work in finance, corporate advisory.

Should I expect my certificate to be denied? Is my working visa at risk?

As this requirement is so new, I am not being able to find people's testimonies or past experiences, which is making it really hard to access the risk of failing the visa process. 

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rlhgc said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I currently accepted a job offer in Dubai and engaged in the process of obtaining my working visa. One of the requirements I have been asked is the Police Good Conduct Certificate which, as it seems, started being required as of this month.
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
Have you lived in the same country for the past 5 years?
The UAE requirement is a good conduct certificate from the countries you have lived in for the past 5 years. For some people this could be 2 or more certificates.
The requirement only came in on the 4th February - so, as you say - there are not many people who have experience of this new requirement yet.
If you are unable to obtain a certificate from the country you live in - then you won’t be able to get a UAE work visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Welcome to the forum.
> Have you lived in the same country for the past 5 years?
> The UAE requirement is a good conduct certificate from the countries you have lived in for the past 5 years. For some people this could be 2 or more certificates.
> ...


Yes I have lived in the same country for the past 5 years and is where I got my DUI conviction.
In order to obtain the certificate I have to have a clean criminal record? 
Is this a background check over your criminal record or a zero tolerance measure?

Many thanks for your reply.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

rlhgc said:


> Good afternoon
> 
> I currently accepted a job offer in Dubai and engaged in the process of obtaining my working visa. One of the requirements I have been asked is the Police Good Conduct Certificate which, as it seems, started being required as of this month.
> 
> ...


As you say it’s new ground in Dubai but good conduct/Police certificates are not new so the process for getting one in your home country/countries should be well established as other countries already require these for visas. Whether the DUI conviction gets reported on your certificate may depend on the country you were convicted in. It may also differ country to country when offences are no longer reported on a certificate. In the UK for example adult convictions are disclosed on certificates for at least 12 years up to 20 depending on the offence and assuming it was a non custodial punishment. In the UK they won’t deny your certificate they will just report your convictions on it. It’s a Police certificate not a good conduct certificate (in the UK). 

https://www.confused.com/on-the-roa...ving-conviction-prevent-you-travelling-abroad

The above is UK related. Nothing on there specifically about Dubai but gives you a feel for how it can affect things.

The press articles I have read seem to indicate no convictions although that will remain to be seen as time moves on. What I would say is that if you submit a certificate with an alcohol related conviction on it I would expect your visa application to be very slow at best.


----------



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

UKMS said:


> As you say it’s new ground in Dubai but good conduct/Police certificates are not new so the process for getting one in your home country/countries should be well established as other countries already require these for visas. Whether the DUI conviction gets reported on your certificate may depend on the country you were convicted in. It may also differ country to country when offences are no longer reported on a certificate. In the UK for example adult convictions are disclosed on certificates for at least 12 years up to 20 depending on the offence and assuming it was a non custodial punishment. In the UK they won’t deny your certificate they will just report your convictions on it. It’s a Police certificate not a good conduct certificate (in the UK).


In that case, where the good conduct certificate is given but stating the convictions, does it also puts the visa application at risk? Or as long as I have the certificate I should be good to go?


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

rlhgc said:


> In that case, where the good conduct certificate is given but stating the convictions, does it also puts the visa application at risk? Or as long as I have the certificate I should be good to go?


That’s the piece that is unclear and somewhat untested, personally I’d say any conviction puts the visa at risk, whether the visa ends up being granted is another matter. The purpose of the certificate is to stop criminals entering the country. The press that I have read indicates no convictions, whether that’s accurate remains to be seen. Although it sounds harsh the authorities can probably afford to have zero tolerance because there will always be a never ending queue of visa applicants. My gut feeling is that an alcohol related conviction may not go down too well but that is only my gut feeling. I’m sure as time goes on we may start to hear inconsistencies in the process but we will see.

The only thing you can do is submit your certificate and see what happens.


----------



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

Well, I guess that is what I will do. Thanks for your views on this matter.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

rlhgc said:


> In that case, where the good conduct certificate is given but stating the convictions, does it also puts the visa application at risk?


I think you are missing the point - its a certificate of Good Conduct. There's a chance you wont actually get one if in the eyes of the local Police, your conduct isn't good.

If someone asks for your driving licence and you hand them a bit of paper that says you cannot drive, then you wouldn't expect them to let you drive would you ? The unknown is whether your local police will issue it with caveats of convictions, or whether the convictions themselves preclude the issuance. Its a bit strange as the 'morals' of your local Police, will almost certainly be different to that of the UAE. Certainly there are a lot of young UK people with drinking/disorderly convictions whose future route to the UAE could now be blocked. 

You're the first one on here who is in that difficult position so please do let us know as it will be helpful for others in the future - regardless of the outcome.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> rlhgc said:
> 
> 
> > In that case, where the good conduct certificate is given but stating the convictions, does it also puts the visa application at risk?
> ...


In the UK there is no such thing as a good conduct certificate for visas. It’s simply a police certificate that says you have a clean record or it lists your convictions. They don’t refuse them (assuming you pay the fee). Of course it will differ from Home country to country.


----------



## prannoy (Feb 12, 2018)

Hi, can you please explain what were you convicted for? "DUI circa " doesn't ring any bells, what does it mean?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

DUI = Driving Under the Influence i.e. driving with an excess of alcohol in the blood stream.

Circa is Latin meaning 'approximately'.

Alcohol related conviction = not good in the UAE given the laws here.


----------



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

prannoy said:


> Hi, can you please explain what were you convicted for? "DUI circa " doesn't ring any bells, what does it mean?


convicted for DUI (Driving Under Influence - of alcohol), circa 3 years ago


----------



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

twowheelsgood said:


> You're the first one on here who is in that difficult position so please do let us know as it will be helpful for others in the future - regardless of the outcome.


No worries, will give you feedback once the process is over.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Sorry to Hijack here, my girlfriend is a Spanish national with a German passport. She has been living in spain for 5 years. I am confused as to whether she needs to apply to the UAE police using their service or does she need to get a certificate from the Spanish authorities? She has just been offered a job and needs to get this. 

Your input is really appreciated thanks


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Living in Spain for 5 years is pretty clear - she gets one from Spain.

Where's the confusion ? Why would she apply to the UAE police if she doesn't live here ?


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Living in Spain for 5 years is pretty clear - she gets one from Spain.
> 
> Where's the confusion ? Why would she apply to the UAE police if she doesn't live here ?


I thought the same, she is in DUBAI currently and not in Spain... What I am trying to find out is if the Dubai police will do this process for her and acquire her certificate from the Spanish authorities or do the checks themselves, it does not explain on the dubai police area where you apply for this, who it is actually for, there is an option to select resident or outside, so if it didnt apply to outsiders why ask the question? The recruiter is pointing her in the direction of the dubai police. 

Thanks


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mikegt said:


> I thought the same, she is in DUBAI currently and not in Spain... What I am trying to find out is if the Dubai police will do this process for her and acquire her certificate from the Spanish authorities or do the checks themselves, it does not explain on the dubai police area where you apply for this, who it is actually for, there is an option to select resident or outside, so if it didnt apply to outsiders why ask the question? The recruiter is pointing her in the direction of the dubai police.
> 
> Thanks


My understanding of the process ...... If she is a resident in UAE then she would apply for a certificate for the portion of the 5 years that she has been there, the remainder of the 5 years she would apply in Spain. If she’s not a resident and the full 5 years is Spain then she would need to get the certificate from there. Dubai Police will not do the donkey work in Spain. It’s the visa applicants responsibility to get the certificates.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikegt said:


> I thought the same, she is in DUBAI currently and not in Spain... What I am trying to find out is if the Dubai police will do this process for her and acquire her certificate from the Spanish authorities or do the checks themselves, it does not explain on the dubai police area where you apply for this, who it is actually for, there is an option to select resident or outside, so if it didnt apply to outsiders why ask the question? The recruiter is pointing her in the direction of the dubai police.
> 
> Thanks


Hi,
If she is going through a recruiter - then they are being paid to place their candidates.
She should therefore get the recruiter to sort out the process for her - as they are going to need to do this for all candidates, going forward.
Good recruiters will sort out the paperwork for good candidates!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> If she is going through a recruiter - then they are being paid to place their candidates.
> She should therefore get the recruiter to sort out the process for her - as they are going to need to do this for all candidates, going forward.
> Good recruiters will sort out the paperwork for good candidates!
> ...


Yes aware of that but it is normally the candidates responsibility to do all paper work...

That is going to be the case here.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

Just noticed that your wife was having visa problems last month and now your girlfriend ...... that’s some bad luck !!


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

UKMS said:


> Just noticed that your wife was having visa problems last month and now your girlfriend ...... that’s some bad luck !!


same thing, but thanks for pointing that out. 

Just confused as to why the recruiter is asking to go to the police and not her home country, it doesnt make any sense.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

You said she has lived in Spain for 5 years - is this not the LAST five years ?

The Dubai police will do nothing for you in relation to other countries.

If she has lived here for the last 5 years then Dubai police can help - if she has lived in any other places then YOU have to speak to the police in the other countries and get the required certificates.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> You said she has lived in Spain for 5 years - is this not the LAST five years ?
> 
> The Dubai police will do nothing for you in relation to other countries.
> 
> If she has lived here for the last 5 years then Dubai police can help - if she has lived in any other places then YOU have to speak to the police in the other countries and get the required certificates.


Ok so the service that they are offering here...

https://www.dubaipolice.gov.ae/wps/...servicescontent/goodconductcertificatecatalog

Is for UAE nationals and residents only?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mikegt said:


> same thing, but thanks for pointing that out.


In the UAE they are not the same and to sponsor her, she would need to be your legal wife with a marriage certificate to prove it.



mikegt said:


> Just confused as to why the recruiter is asking to go to the police and not her home country, it doesn't make any sense.


It makes perfect sense - if she has lived in country Z then they want a good conduct certificate from country Z as that's where she was - not her home country who have no idea what she has been convicted of (or not) in country Z.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mikegt said:


> same thing, but thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Just confused as to why the recruiter is asking to go to the police and not her home country, it doesnt make any sense.


Is the recruiter fully aware of her circumstances ? What is her actual status in the UAE ? 
It’s very clear on the Police website that the certificate service is for UAE nationals and residents. 

Can only suggest deferring back to the recruiter.

(Posted while you were posting )


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

I just spoke to a few people its cleared up. Thanks for your input.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mikegt said:


> I just spoke to a few people its cleared up. Thanks for your input.


Can you share the end result ?


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

needs to be acquired from home country. Police website here is for resident use only.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mikegt said:


> needs to be acquired from home country. .


No !

Needs to be acquired from the country where she lived and that was, according to your first post, Spain.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> No !
> 
> Needs to be acquired from the country where she lived and that was, according to your first post, Spain.


Yes home country = Spain


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mikegt said:


> Yes home country = Spain


So when you said she had a German passport ..... ?

Your passport defines your nationality out here.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Yes, she acquired that via her mother but she was born in Spain, does not have a spanish passport but does have spanish identification, and its all in spain. Is there any way of getting this certificate in the spanish embassy in Abu Dhabi? I am REALLY struggling to find a solution here, also tourist visa is running out and has already been renewed once, so that is another matter all together.

Feeling like a rock in a hard place currently. Stressed and not knowing what to do doesn't quiet cover it


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mikegt said:


> Yes, she acquired that via her mother but she was born in Spain, does not have a spanish passport but does have spanish identification, and its all in spain. Is there any way of getting this certificate in the spanish embassy in Abu Dhabi? I am REALLY struggling to find a solution here, also tourist visa is running out and has already been renewed once, so that is another matter all together.
> 
> Feeling like a rock in a hard place currently. Stressed and not knowing what to do doesn't quiet cover it




here you go .... 

Certificado de Antecedentes Penales - Trámites y gestiones personales - Ministerio de Justicia


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

mikegt said:


> also tourist visa is running out and has already been renewed once, so that is another matter all together.


How did she renew it given she is a Schengen area passport holder ? She should have got 90 days to start with ?


----------



## salma3921 (Jan 23, 2018)

Does anyone know if this police certificate (or certificate of good conduct) needs to be attested by the foreign ministry too, just like degrees?


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

salma3921 said:


> Does anyone know if this police certificate (or certificate of good conduct) needs to be attested by the foreign ministry too, just like degrees?


If the certificate is from your home country thenYes it does have to be attested by the UAE foreign ministry


----------



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

Reddiva said:


> If the certificate is from your home country thenYes it does have to be attested by the UAE foreign ministry


Shouldn't it be attested by your home country's foreign affairs ministry? (assuming you are still living there, ofc)


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

rlhgc said:


> Shouldn't it be attested by your home country's foreign affairs ministry? (assuming you are still living there, ofc)


Hi,
No - not according to this report in the Gulf News

How to apply for a Good Conduct Certificate | GulfNews.com

Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

No one seems to know for sure,

See this is what I am confused about also, CAN THE DUBAI POLICE DO THIS FOR YOU OR NOT?!?!?! According to the website that has been mentioned by the gentleman above they can. Im just lost and the dubai police website is not clear on this either. There is an option to apply from outside and the emirates id is not needed. 

The Spanish website is useless I have tried to find the service online to do it, then it just directs you in the way of some software and I believe you need a card reader and the identification card which is not present. If anyone can find out a way to do it then I am all ears. I think at this point in time the best option is spanish embassy in abu..


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> How did she renew it given she is a Schengen area passport holder ? She should have got 90 days to start with ?


A german passport yes, she had 90 days on entry having a german passport, then when she left and came back in they said she only had 30 days, then she had to leave for a further 90 days before she came back. 

I am not sure if this is correct either, need to go to the immigration center and ask.


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mikegt said:


> No one seems to know for sure,
> 
> See this is what I am confused about also, CAN THE DUBAI POLICE DO THIS FOR YOU OR NOT?!?!?! According to the website that has been mentioned by the gentleman above they can. Im just lost and the dubai police website is not clear on this either. There is an option to apply from outside and the emirates id is not needed.
> 
> The Spanish website is useless I have tried to find the service online to do it, then it just directs you in the way of some software and I believe you need a card reader and the identification card which is not present. If anyone can find out a way to do it then I am all ears. I think at this point in time the best option is spanish embassy in abu..


Dubai Police will not process your request for a certificate from another country. 

The option you refer to for making an application from outside the UAE is for someone who may need a certificate from UAE but no longer lives there .... if someone has left they would no longer have an emirates ID, that’s why it’s not required.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mikegt said:


> A german passport yes, she had 90 days on entry having a german passport, then when she left and came back in they said she only had 30 days, then she had to leave for a further 90 days before she came back.
> 
> I am not sure if this is correct either, need to go to the immigration center and ask.


It is 90 days in a rolling 180 day period. Looking at the numerous questions about this, I have been surprised as to how many people have not been able to figure out how to calculate this.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

I need some urgent help, the spanish embassy will not accept her as she is a german passport holder but has lived in spain and is registered there. She has never lived in Germany. 

We are completely lost now. I dont know what to do.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikegt said:


> I need some urgent help, the spanish embassy will not accept her as she is a german passport holder but has lived in spain and is registered there. She has never lived in Germany.
> 
> We are completely lost now. I dont know what to do.


Hi,
Have you tried the German embassy?
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Have you tried the German embassy?
> Cheers
> Steve


That would be the obvious point of call, but she has never lived in Germany, so how would they be able to provide any records of her. 

I am going to call them tomorrow and find out. If anyone knows anything please chime in, this law is crazy, so what happends if you are already in dubai? basically f*cked.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mikegt said:


> That would be the obvious point of call, but she has never lived in Germany, so how would they be able to provide any records of her.
> 
> I am going to call them tomorrow and find out. If anyone knows anything please chime in, this law is crazy, so what happends if you are already in dubai? basically f*cked.


Definitely a pain. This is for people who are moving to UAE for the first time (some articles seem to suggest that people looking to only change jobs within UAE will not need this). If I was less empathetic, I could argue that she shouldn't be in Dubai on a tourist visa if the purpose was to hunt for jobs. 

I doubt that the German embassy will help apart from guiding her to someone else. She needs to go back to Spain most likely, and apply for the good conduct certificate.

People looking to immigrate or even apply for work visas in a number of countries have been doing this for years. You may not know this, but this is asked even in the EU for work permits.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

rsinner said:


> Definitely a pain. This is for people who are moving to UAE for the first time (some articles seem to suggest that people looking to only change jobs within UAE will not need this). If I was less empathetic, I could argue that she shouldn't be in Dubai on a tourist visa if the purpose was to hunt for jobs.
> 
> I doubt that the German embassy will help apart from guiding her to someone else. She needs to go back to Spain most likely, and apply for the good conduct certificate.
> 
> People looking to immigrate or even apply for work visas in a number of countries have been doing this for years. You may not know this, but this is asked even in the EU for work permits.


Its perfectly acceptable to come here on a tourist visa and look for work. (i did it), this is not the USA.

Anyway, if the UAE spanish embassy wont help because she doesnt have a spanish passport, why would they in Spain? Whats the difference.

She has a copy of a certificate, but it is 4 years old, will this work? I very much doubt it


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

mikegt said:


> Its perfectly acceptable to come here on a tourist visa and look for work. (i did it), this is not the USA.


Sure, but then whoever finds a job here needs to plan to organise the certificate from back home.

Search the spanish part of the forum - this was the first google result for me.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/140213-crb.html


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikegt said:


> Its perfectly acceptable to come here on a tourist visa and look for work. (i did it), this is not the USA.
> 
> Anyway, if the UAE spanish embassy wont help because she doesnt have a spanish passport, why would they in Spain? Whats the difference.
> 
> She has a copy of a certificate, but it is 4 years old, will this work? I very much doubt it


Hi,
These certificates are issued from the country that you are living in (regardless of your nationality).
If she has been living in Spain for the past 5 years - she will need to get the certificate from there - by giving them proof of address, tax reference, driving licence etc.
She needs a certificate from all and any countries that she has lived in for the past 5 years - for many people this will be 2 or more certificates.
Each country will have their own list of documents and proof required to issue their particular certificate (along with fees and timescales!)
Cheers
Steve


----------



## UKMS (Jan 9, 2017)

mikegt said:


> That would be the obvious point of call, but she has never lived in Germany, so how would they be able to provide any records of her.
> 
> I am going to call them tomorrow and find out. If anyone knows anything please chime in, this law is crazy, so what happends if you are already in dubai? basically f*cked.


The most efficient way to deal with this is go to Spain and make the application whilst in the country. You can definitely get certificates in Spain even if you are not Spanish. Assuming she was living there legally, registered, paying tax etc etc etc, she will need some proof she was living there. My parents live in Spain, I have a property there and the neighbours (a couple) who are British moved back a couple of years ago to jobs at Heathrow and both needed background checks part of which was getting certificates from Spain.


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

UKMS said:


> The most efficient way to deal with this is go to Spain and make the application whilst in the country. You can definitely get certificates in Spain even if you are not Spanish. Assuming she was living there legally, registered, paying tax etc etc etc, she will need some proof she was living there. My parents live in Spain, I have a property there and the neighbours (a couple) who are British moved back a couple of years ago to jobs at Heathrow and both needed background checks part of which was getting certificates from Spain.


I think that is what is going to be needed here. 

Does anyone know if a german passport holder can leave the country a couple of days before using their 90 day allocation and then have a full 90 days upon return after around a week?

I am trying to find this out, she took a trip to india a few days before her 90 days were up and when she came back in they told her she could only have 30 days? 

When she returns from Spain I dont want any issues with her in DXB...As this 30 days is also up soon. Plan on visiting the immigration office to find out, hopefully someone will be able to help, you never know here. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikegt said:


> I think that is what is going to be needed here.
> 
> Does anyone know if a german passport holder can leave the country a couple of days before using their 90 day allocation and then have a full 90 days upon return after around a week?
> 
> ...


Hi,
Rules for Schengen passport holders are 90 days in any 180 day period.
This means that if she has already used 90 days in the UAE - she needs to leave for 90 days before she can come back on a visitor visa.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Rules for Schengen passport holders are 90 days in any 180 day period.
> This means that if she has already used 90 days in the UAE - she needs to leave for 90 days before she can come back on a visitor visa.
> Cheers
> Steve


So why did they let her back in then for 30 days? If she leaves the country before the end of her 30 days, and she comes back, what will happen? Another 30 days?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikegt said:


> So why did they let her back in then for 30 days? If she leaves the country before the end of her 30 days, and she comes back, what will happen? Another 30 days?


Hi,
I believe you stated that she was offered a job by a company and they changed her visa status from a visit visa (Schengen 90 in any 180 days allowed) to a work visa pink entry slip.
Once she has a work visa under process - she is then allowed to stay in the country for 30 days to allow for the medical, paperwork and the visa to be stamped in her passport.
If she does not have this all done within the 30 day period - she either needs to leave the country or incur daily overstay fines.
What is now going to make it even more complicated - is that she needs to leave the country to go to Spain, in order to get her police clearance certificate.
Problem is - you are not supposed to leave the country in the middle of the visa process.
If she leaves now - she won’t be allowed back on a Schengen visitor visa until after 90 days.
I don’t think she will be allowed back on the work visa - as she will have interrupted the process.
She needs to explain this to her company PRO - so that they can confirm the above or make alternative arrangements for her.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> I believe you stated that she was offered a job by a company and they changed her visa status from a visit visa (Schengen 90 in any 180 days allowed) to a work visa pink entry slip.
> Once she has a work visa under process - she is then allowed to stay in the country for 30 days to allow for the medical, paperwork and the visa to be stamped in her passport.
> If she does not have this all done within the 30 day period - she either needs to leave the country or incur daily overstay fines.
> ...


She has no visa anymore it was cancelled by her employer, this was completed when she left to go to india...Upon re entry she was told 30 days


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikegt said:


> She has no visa anymore it was cancelled by her employer, this was completed when she left to go to india...Upon re entry she was told 30 days


Then your guess is as good as mine!


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

Stevesolar said:


> Then your guess is as good as mine!


This is my point. No one knows.

I am going to the airport to sort this out I will report back


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

mikegt said:


> This is my point. No one knows.
> 
> I am going to the airport to sort this out I will report back


Best of British!!


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Good luck. The rules are actually very clear but poorly implemented. You will get no sense from the guys at the airport as they don’t understand the difference between Schengen and other countries. 

I can assure you that if she leaves while visa in in process she will be locked out for weeks at least. It took 5 weeks to get one of my guys back in when he did that not due to any visa issues but because someone in MoL had to go through process cancellation and they are in no rush to do that and until they do the immigration system simply won’t allow you in 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mikegt (Aug 12, 2017)

twowheelsgood said:


> Good luck. The rules are actually very clear but poorly implemented. You will get no sense from the guys at the airport as they don’t understand the difference between Schengen and other countries.
> 
> I can assure you that if she leaves while visa in in process she will be locked out for weeks at least. It took 5 weeks to get one of my guys back in when he did that not due to any visa issues but because someone in MoL had to go through process cancellation and they are in no rush to do that and until they do the immigration system simply won’t allow you in
> 
> ...


Thanks, yes I know you cannot leave while visa is in process. But that has now been cancelled or she wouldnt of been allowed back in. I am just trying to figure out that if she leaves the country will she have issues coming back in. This is all I want to know. To be honest I would have thought she can come and leave as she pleases? As long as she doesn't exceed allocated time. 

There is a govt office at the airport not just a kiosk, General Directorate of Residency and Foreigners Affairs


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

She certainly should be able to come and go as she pleases if her residency has truly been cancelled. 

But with the apparent cinfysion over where she lived, what her nationality is and where she could get her police document I think people will be cautious to offer sage advice as the facts stated seem to be incomplete every time you ask a question 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reddiva (Feb 24, 2016)

mikegt said:


> Its perfectly acceptable to come here on a tourist visa and look for work. (i did it), this is not the USA.
> 
> Anyway, if the UAE spanish embassy wont help because she doesnt have a spanish passport, why would they in Spain? Whats the difference.
> 
> She has a copy of a certificate, but it is 4 years old, will this work? I very much doubt it


Certificates are valid for 1 month only ( The Police station have advised this)


----------



## DubaiChic (Mar 13, 2018)

OP:

Any update on whether you got the visa approved with your DUI record? Knowing the outcome would be helpful! Thank you


----------



## gunner (Dec 20, 2010)

Guys, I have recently accepted an offer from a US firm based out of Dubai. I have lived in Dubai for almost 4.5 years before moving back to India a couple of years back.

At the time of Visa processing, however, the recruitment agency has asked for a Certificate of Good Conduct which I didn't hear of earlier. I have done a fair bit of research on the topic and understood from Dubai media reports that the certificate needs to be obtained online from the regional passport office and then needs to be attested by the UAE embassy.

Since then I have applied for the certificate, but now I am hearing from a few people that the certificate needs to be obtained from the local police station. Normally, I wouldn't mind getting it too, just to be sure, but this process takes considerably more time (approx 3-4 weeks). I haven't yet started the process for this as I am not sure if it is actually required. 

If someone on the forum has had an experience of moving from India in the last couple of months can confirm/direct on the process to obtain the correct certificate, it will be very helpful. Do feel free to ask for any further information if need be.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

gunner said:


> Guys, I have recently accepted an offer from a US firm based out of Dubai. I have lived in Dubai for almost 4.5 years before moving back to India a couple of years back.
> 
> At the time of Visa processing, however, the recruitment agency has asked for a Certificate of Good Conduct which I didn't hear of earlier. I have done a fair bit of research on the topic and understood from Dubai media reports that the certificate needs to be obtained online from the regional passport office and then needs to be attested by the UAE embassy.
> 
> ...


Pay an agent, and see how miraculously everything gets done in India :rant: Tried getting the attestations done myself, gave up, and paid an agency to get it done for me.

Maybe MEA can help you in at least understanding where you start off from?


----------



## rlhgc (Oct 13, 2016)

Update on my case:
Applied for working visa with criminal record with DUI convictions.
It was approved with no complications in 4/5 days.

Thanks for all your help and feedback .


----------



## DubaiChic (Mar 13, 2018)

That's great to know!!! Congratulations! Although the good conduct certificate is no longer required, it's good to know you got visa even with the record! 🙂


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

DubaiChic said:


> That's great to know!!! Congratulations! Although the good conduct certificate is no longer required, it's good to know you got visa even with the record! 🙂


Be careful - the requirement for good conduct certificate is only temporarily suspended - and could come back at any time.


----------



## paul griffin (Jan 11, 2021)

.


----------



## paul griffin (Jan 11, 2021)

UKMS said:


> As you say it’s new ground in Dubai but good conduct/Police certificates are not new so the process for getting one in your home country/countries should be well established as other countries already require these for visas. Whether the DUI conviction gets reported on your certificate may depend on the country you were convicted in. It may also differ country to country when offences are no longer reported on a certificate. In the UK for example adult convictions are disclosed on certificates for at least 12 years up to 20 depending on the offence and assuming it was a non custodial punishment. In the UK they won’t deny your certificate they will just report your convictions on it. It’s a Police certificate not a good conduct certificate (in the UK).
> 
> How a drink driving ban could affect you travelling abroad
> 
> ...


Hi, I came across this thread when searching for an answer to my current situation and i am wondering would be able to help me?

I am currently studying to be a high school teacher and my plan is to teach in the UAE once i am qualified. However i currently i have a driving conviction in my own country for driving without insurance.
Could this prevent me from obtaining a visa/teaching job in the UAE ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Good conduct certificates are no longer required in Dubai.
However - what Dubai schoolchildren don’t really need is a newly qualified teacher!
Its a much more difficult environment for teachers to thrive than a UK state school, for instance.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## paul griffin (Jan 11, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Good conduct certificates are no longer required in Dubai.
> However - what Dubai schoolchildren don’t really need is a newly qualified teacher!
> Its a much more difficult environment for teachers to thrive than a UK state school, for instance.
> ...


Thanks alot for your help.

Would you recommend gaining a few years experience before applying for a teaching job in the UAE ?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
Yes for sure!
Many schools here have pupils from 30 or more nationalities - and the parents are extremely demanding (because fees are very high - and they may not be used to paying school fees in their home countries).
This mix of nationalities, cultures and parents expectations make teaching here much more tricky than a UK state school - for instance!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## paul griffin (Jan 11, 2021)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> Yes for sure!
> Many schools here have pupils from 30 or more nationalities - and the parents are extremely demanding (because fees are very high - and they may not be used to paying school fees in their home countries).
> This mix of nationalities, cultures and parents expectations make teaching here much more tricky than a UK state school - for instance!
> ...


Thanks Steve i will definitely take this into consideration.


----------

